# Blade 2 Schrift



## VikkoN (5. Mai 2002)

hi leute!

gestern hab ich den film BLADE 2 gesehen, hammer, ist empfehlenswert! ich würde gerne die schrift von BLADE 2 runterladen, kennt einer ´n link?

danke leutz


----------



## VikkoN (5. Mai 2002)

*hmmm...*

ich weiss nicht...

ok, gib ma adresse!
danke


----------



## Maniacy (5. Mai 2002)

biddeschön
blade.zip 
MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Mai 2002)

Hört bitte auf hier rum zu chatten !


----------



## boyakasha (6. Mai 2002)

THX für die Schriftart!


----------

